# My Parrots & Dogs



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

These are my two parrots, Chiquita Banana, the yellow one, she is an Indian Ringneck. Then Boomer, he is a Green Cheek Conure. Chiquita talks, she says a whole bunch of work. They are SO LOUD! Chiquita is always chattering and saying her words. My neighbor Eddie can even hear them but Im so used to it I don't even notice anymore. Chiquita is the loudest, she is so naughty. She loves to steal things and get into trouble. Boomer is more laid back but he has his tantrums. I have to wear headsets to watch my movies at night so I can hear.

I have two JRS’s. They are a bundle of energy. They are very high strung. They are sisters, we got them when they were three weeks old. Rocky is the spotted one and Jack is the standard. I love them to peaces. Jack is very bold and hyper and has to investigate everything. She races around like crazy outside. She will only get drinks from the bathroom sink, weird. She barbs and I have to pick her up to get a drink. Rocky is more laid back. She loves her food, she even crys for it. She also is obsessed with her kong, If we are outside you have to throw it and she carries it everywhere. She jus loves it. 

I also have three fish tanks.

So my house is very loud and very crazy all the time but I wouldn’t have it any other way. I love them all.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Cute pictures your parrots are very neat your dogs look like they are having fun.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cute conure, 
I recently got a pet cockatiel. Say, does you bird actually play with its toys?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh yes, both play with their toys. Chiquita has a big bell she dings all the time. They have tons of toys and they love them.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

hmm, my cockatiel seems to have no interest in its toys, even after I play with it, it doesn't even give it a poke.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Teils are not much players of toys, they do like beads though. Make sure they are big so he does not choke on them.


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

So cute! I have a green-cheek as well.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Green cheeks are awesome. Boomer was a rescue, he was physically abused, mentally abused, starved, dehydrated, burnt with a cigarette. They blew cigarette smoke in his face along with pot. I was taking him to the vets every week for check up, his lungs are slightly damaged. But when I put him in the cage he got the biggest drink of water he was literally choking. It's disgusting what they did to him. Makes me absolutely furious. I love him so much. He is such a happy and loving bird now. He tweets, peeps, eats constantly, flys around. He's very happy now and sticks to me like glue. My vet gave him a week to two weeks to live if I didn’t get him he was so skinny.


----------



## Kashmir (Aug 6, 2010)

Aw,, I can't stand people who mistreat animals =( My parents' third Persian cat was a rescue; he had intestinal parasites and the previous owners ignored it for years.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Awesome pics and pets.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> Aw,, I can't stand people who mistreat animals =( My parents' third Persian cat was a rescue; he had intestinal parasites and the previous owners ignored it for years


Oh I don't know how someone could abuse an animal, it's beyond me. Im a massive animal lover and most of my animals are rescues. It makes me sick when I think that someone is abusing an animal. 

That poor cat, thanks to your parents it has a very nice life, Im glad they saved him.


----------

